# Pulp Covers



## chrispenycate

I went round the Yverdon 'Maison d'ailleurs', and looked at (and photographed) some of their collection of vintage pulp magazines.

They were all in glass cases, and there was a lot of spot lighting, and I am not the worlds greatest photographer at the best of times, but I thought it might amuse you to see some of them.


----------



## dustinzgirl

Very cool!!!


----------



## chrispenycate

And on.
I thought I should give the museum a quick plug, as they were friendly and let me take photos, so Lake Geneva Region Tourist Office (Switzerland) - Maison d?Ailleurs


----------



## J Riff

There are so many good ones...


----------



## Starbeast

chrispenycate said:


> I went round the Yverdon 'Maison d'ailleurs', and photographed some of their collection of vintage pulp magazines.
> 
> They were all in glass cases, and there was a lot of spot lighting, but I thought it might amuse you to see some of them.


 

Hello again Chrispenycate,

I'm happy that I discovered this thread you created, I too enjoy the artwork of pulp covers.


----------



## J Riff

Nice ones, Beast of the Stars!
Some of the G-8 Battle Aces covers were truly outrageous. Zombies crawling up the fuselage of a biplane as the gunner blows them to bits with his 50 cal. - but do they stop? Not a bit of it.


----------

